# Scupper valves???



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Need some help on scupper valves.

I have some pics of the scuper valves on my boat. Cant seem to find the same type anywhere.

West marine has some but they are white and black. They are also not the same type. I am not a boat expert by any means so I may be looking at them thinking they are not the same.

Here is the pic from the back of the boat, showing all scuppers, it has 2 types.










This is a close up of the top scuppers










This is the bottom










To me it looks like I should be able to find new flaps. One screw holds the flap on so replacing the enire things shouldnt be needed, correct?

If anyone could help, it would be appreciated.

THANKS


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ever think bout replacing w/ the ping pong balls...I've got them and they are easy to clean out and all. You could probaby replace em w/ ease although I've never had to replace em.....


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

No, ping pong balls never came to mind. How do you keep them from coming out?

I am assumong I need to replace them. Getting a good bit of water coming through the drain holes on the floor in the back of the boat. These scuppers are the only thing I can see that would be allowing that much water in the boat. It drains quickly when running but when sitting still it can really puddle up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me take pics of mine when I get home.....it has a cup that holds the ball so when water hits the ball it pushes it into the hole closing it off and when you take off or idle and water will flow out if any....I like em. Leaves and crap will clog it up but easy to stick a pinky finger in it to clear it up or unscrew the whole assembly, clean, then re-attach....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are the pics of the ping pong kind mine has....


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Have to check around for those! Thanks


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Go to thier web site www.thmarine.com click on contact, tell them what you need and they will most likely send you the flappers. They do offer them seperate, but I can never find the part number. They sent me some for free last year. If not I can get the whole kit or the ping pong style.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Those Ping Pong Balls in the pix''s are made by TH Marine also. Only buy that brand. Do Not buy the ones from Rabud.

Rabud's are the on;y ones that West Marine has. Do not make that mistake.

Note the small screw on the TH Marine units. Remove that screw and the cover comes off bannete style to clean them and make the ball seat well.


Rabuds have to be dismounted and the sealent that seals the transom will be disrupted to clean them.


----------

